# B&R ACOPOS + Asynchron Motor



## m_matrix (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jmd. ne asynchron Maschine mit Geberrückführung
an ner Acopos in Lageregelung in Betrieb genommen ?

Ich hab mich jetzt schon ne ganze Weile damit beschäftigt,
die Reglerparameter einzustellen und komm einfach nicht auf
ein annähernd vernünftiges Ergebnis.
Vom Support habe ich bis dato lediglich die Trainingsmanuals
erhalten, wobei die daraus berechneten Werte mich auch noch nicht
weitergebracht haben, und die Autotuning Funktion versagt beim Lageregler.

Wenn jmd. damit Erfahrung hat, geh ich gerne ins Detail.
Dank schon mal
Gruß
Michi


----------



## Maxl (28 Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Hab einige Synchronmotoren am Acopos in Betrieb genommen, gab eigentlich nie gröbere Probleme damit, sofern die Motorparameter alle passen (Wicklungsverschaltung usw. usw.). Wichtig ist noch, dass im Einphaswinkel 0.0 drin steht.
Beim Reglerabgleich (mit Motorgeber) gabs eigentlich kaum Probleme, hab die gleiche Vorgangsweise wie bei Synchronmotoren verwendet (so wie es in den Schulungsunterlagen als "ein kochrezept zur Reglereinstellung" drinsteht; Auto-Tune kenn ich noch gar nicht  kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass die bei Asynchronmotoren versagt (bei SEW gibts da meist auch Problem)). Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich keine hochdynamischen Antriebe hatte, sondern eher einfache Positionierachsen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## m_matrix (28 Januar 2009)

Servus Maxl,
zumindes bin ich jetzt mal beruhigt.

Motorparameter etc. pp hab ich alles mittlerweile x mal gecheckt
(sowie Motorangaben mit Asynchronabschätzung gegengecheckt)
und behaupte jetzt mal schlicht soweit passts.

Beim Einphaswinkel wußt ich  zwar, dass der 0 sein soll bin 
bis dato davon ausgegangen, dass  der per default 0 is und nicht
explizit in der Parametertabelle gesetzt werden muss.
(Wurde jetzt eines besseren belehrt, da ein Parameter-Read
10e3 brachte )

Leider hat mich das jetzt auch nicht weitergebracht, ich komm über
die n-Regler Verstärkung nicht raus.
Wenn ich laut Schulungsunterlagen den  Wert rechnerisch ermittle
komme ich auf 4,6, bei Vergleichbaren Applikationen mit SEW - Movidrive
habe ich immer Werte um 0,7 (Wobei ich keinen Plan hab ob hier
die gleichen Einheiten gelten.
Bei der Ermittlung laut Kochrezept bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher
wann ich den Drehzahlregler zum schwingen bringen muss_
*-1 Rein im Lagegeregelten Zustand oder
  -2 muss ich den Motor mit konstanter Drehzahl laufen lassen 
*Beginn ich mit der Ermittlung laut Kochrezept bei 0,2 (1/10 von In = 2,1A)
und steigere ich die Werte so beginnt bei Modus 1 gar nichts zu schwingen, bei 2 muss ich mit schon unter 0,02 Bewegen um eine Trace
zu bekommen, ohne dass Die Achse sofort aussteigt zwecks Temperaturmodell  und die Drehzahl nachgeführt wird, was mich jedoch
am meisten stutzig macht ist, dass die Istdrehzahl deutlich über der
Solldrehzal liegt, für mich schauts so aus als ob der Motor in die Richtige richtung angedreht wird, die Drehzahl aber entsprechend stark ansteigt, und versucht wird die Drehzahl zu reduzieren (oder interpretiere ich die Querstromkomonente vom Vorzeichen her falsch ?)
_Trace siehe Attachment
_BTW: Ich weiß zwar nicht ob die Reglerwerte sofort übernommen werden
  im Test hab aber nach jeder Änderung einen Init vorgenommen um 
  sicher zu gehen.


Hast du evtl. eine Hausnummer für die Reglerwerte, anhand deiner
bisherigen Applikationen für mich ?
Hier handelt es sich auch nicht um eine hochdynamische Achse,
derzeit ists ein Motor + Getriebe ohne Last, später solls ein Fahrantrieb
(0,75 kW) für nen Transportwagen werden.

*ACK* zum SEW Autotuning, hier hatte ich bisher leider
auch noch keinen besonderen Erfolg auch bei synchron Motoren,
aber da hab ich wenigstens die Werte in einer adequaten Zeit hinbekommen.


Ich dank jetzt schon mal fürs lese, und werd weiter empirisch
ermiteln.

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Maxl (30 Januar 2009)

m_matrix schrieb:


> Beim Einphaswinkel wußt ich  zwar, dass der 0 sein soll bin bis dato davon ausgegangen, dass  der per default 0 is und nicht explizit in der Parametertabelle gesetzt werden muss. (Wurde jetzt eines besseren belehrt, da ein Parameter-Read 10e3 brachte )
> Den Wert 1e3 kenne ich nicht, 1e6 wäre möglich - hier ermittelt der Acopos beim erstmaligen Einschalten des Reglers den Einhaswinkel automatisch (was speziell bei Fremd-Synchronmotoren recht nützlich ist). Wie gesagt, beim Asynchronmotor empfiehlt sich die Einstellung 0.0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m_matrix (30 Januar 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass Motordreh- und Geberzählrichtung zusammenpassen? Denkbar wäre auch ein Klemmfehler im Motor (Y-D-falsch, ausgefallene Phase).
> Die Trace-Aufzeichnung sieht überhaupt sehr eigenartig aus........ passen die eingestellte Polpaarzahl und die Geberstrichzahl? Welcher Geber kommt zum Einsatz?



Mit Motordreh- und Geberzählrichtung war ich mir 100% sicher
(per U/f Kennlinie positiv verfahren und Geber geprüft, hab auch noch
zur  Sicherheit die Spuren probehalber vertauscht, um sicher zu gehn)
Poolpaarzahl hat auch gepasst und jetzt kommts:
Geber is ein TTL mit 1024 Strichen, was ich bis dato aber nicht wußte
ist dass die* AC123 ne 4-fach Auswertung* macht und ich dann für
den Geber 4096 Striche / Motorumdrehung angeben muss.
(Das steht natürlich nur im Datenblatt der AC123 und nicht
 in der Hilfe bei den Geberparameter, aber egal)
Nach der Umstellung war die IB ein Klacks.


Ich bedank mich für die Infos und wenn ich des mit Linz richtig gelesen hab kann ich mich ja evtl. in KW10 mit am Bierle revanchieren.
(Bin da vorr auf Baustelle in Linz)

Gruß Michi
Michi


----------



## Maxl (1 Februar 2009)

Ok, die Frage hat sich noch nie gestellt, da ich fast ausschließlich SEW- oder Lenze-Motore mit Hiperface-Gebern bzw. B&R-Motore mit Resolver oder EnDat Gebern eingesetzt habe.

Trotzdem noch danke für die Info - bvielleicht stolpere ich ja auch mal drüber


----------

